# Luggage in passenger seat?



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Anyone else have a problem with PAX asking for their bags to ride next to them?

I ALWAYS tell them no I have to put it in the rear (SUV) for safety reasons. If we are involved in an accident we don't want their bag flying around where we are sitting.

Everyone, so far, have not complained and I put their bag in the rear. (Yes, I do load and unload their bags.) I try to make it clear it is for both of our safety. I have no problem with purses and laptops inside.

Plus I sure don't want my leather seats to get a tear from their luggage. Just too much of a hassle to replace a seat.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

I tell pax it would be more comfortable if the luggage was in the trunk. And yes, I load/unload for them to prevent scratches on my bumper.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Go4 said:


> Anyone else have a problem with PAX asking for their bags to ride next to them?
> 
> I ALWAYS tell them no I have to put it in the rear (SUV) for safety reasons. If we are involved in an accident we don't want their bag flying around where we are sitting.
> 
> ...


I could care less where they put their luggage.


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> I could care less where they put their luggage.


I'm with you. As long as my view isn't obstructed I don't care.
Sure there was that one time there was a little sand left on the seat but I've never encountered anything that made me worry about my precious uber mobile. I'm actually surprised with how well people have treated my car so far. I expected worse when I get into this.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

There s a reason my 07 upholstery is in excellent shape. It's because cargo goes in the trunk.


----------



## BbKtKeanu (Dec 7, 2016)

I've never had people not want to put luggage in the trunk...I think the best way would just be to state "I'll put that in the trunk for you." Or just politely let them know you're afraid it might damage the leather. If you're nice about it most people are understanding and just didn't realize it could cause damage. On the flip side if you're defensive/confrontational then they may also be just because some people have egos and then it's a lose lose situation. :-( being pushy-nice almost always seems to work.


----------



## uberebu (Jan 13, 2017)

Just remember. What is on the ground that their wheeled baggage rolled over is going to make it onto your upholstery. And we all know that no one takes their wheeled luggage in the bathroom. Or a carry on that was taken in the stall with them.

HELL NO. If it's not a personal it's going in the trunk.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

AuxCordBoston said:


> I could care less where they put their luggage.


How much less could you care? ;-)


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

I pop the trunk while they're walking up to may car. They load it, I never step out. No one's ever bypassed the trunk and put it into the pax compartment.


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

yojimboguy said:


> I pop the trunk while they're walking up to may car. They load it, I never step out. No one's ever bypassed the trunk and put it into the pax compartment.


That's been my routine as well. Sometimes they'll have a Lot of luggage or ask to toss their one bag onto the seat next to them though. I'm fine with that.

I suppose if I planned on using this car to Uber for years than maybe I'd try harder to make it last but I'm probably going to be in this for a few more months before bailing so I don't stress a little wear on occasion.


----------

